# Engine light after KN cleaning?



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Two parts to this
Deleted muffler today, no engine light with about 40 minutes driving and a few start ups.

Cleaned KN filter on my CAI, done it before, wiped excess oil, didn't start it without the filter, etc.
Put the filter on, closed hood, started it and engine light.

Any thoughts?

I just ordered a trifecta tune, perhaps it will show up on the logs and it can be amended with a tune adjustment (I have no idea).

Thanks, runs fine otherwise.
Nick


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

sounds like you might have over oiled your filter, you will probably need to clean your mass airflow sensor now.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

check and make sure you didnt leave a clamp or screw loose. deleting any of the exhaust past your second O2 sensor shouldnt cause a check engine light. also check your maf connection make sure it didnt get bumped.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Did you touch anything under the hood when cleaning the filter?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

MAF if you add too much oil it can mess up the MAF. Clean the MAF with special cleaner.

CRC Industries 5110 - Mass Air Flow Sensor Cleaner | O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

The light went away tonight.
Possibly too much oil, but I am pretty diligent about not overoiling, etc. Still possible.
I triple check, so everything is tight.

Could just be a fluke. I would think if it was too much oil that it would have flipped the light after driving for at least a minute, but it did as soon as I started it.

Thanks for the advice, I will still check out the MAF.
N


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Even if you oil it normally and toss it on the car without letting it dry it can throw the code. That's why the cleaning kit says to let it air dry for awhile after oiling. Glad it went away tho. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

oh totally forgot but you know you can check your CEL codes with ez flash right? that should tell you what the code was and you can even clear it yourself. This is a handy feature every trifecta owner who kept thier ez flash cable should know and use. Simply go through the initial connection like you would to program. open up ez flash, accept the standard warning/agreement, go to vehicle info and second option down is code scanner. This works the same way as scanning with a obd2 scanner. it will prompt you to connect to the vehicle and turn your key to the on position without starting. then scan the vehicle it will even show what the code means if it is stored in the system. once the code is scanned you can choose to clear the code yourself. Even if the check engine or CEL light went away it may pay to scan it and see what the code was for.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks prince, I will try that.

Yeah, I wash, then air dried by my open window for 2 hours, then oiled, and wiped up excess, and dried for an hour.
Who knows, it's a muffler gremlin


----------

